# Berried Amano/Japonica Shrimp.



## tonanthony (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi BCA. Been lurking for a while now i have a question.

Ok.... I'm familiar with CRS but not Japonica. One of my Amano has berried and I'm not sure what to do. From what I've read is that the larva require brackish water. Any info/tips would help

tank 15 gallons
ph 6.3
nh3 0ppm
no2 0ppm
no3 0ppm
TDS 178-190
pressure co2 around 30ppm
dosing seachem Flourish phosphorus iron potassium nitrogen

inhabitants
3 ottos
7 Boraras urophthalmoides
15 CRS 1 berried
5 amano 1 berried


thanks all I'll post some picks when i get home from work.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

check out this thread of another member recently trying it
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...my-try-amano-shrimp-babies-162649/index2.html


----------



## tonanthony (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks. seems pretty tricky to keep them alive.... hm.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Tonanthony,

I have therefore read tons of articles online about breeding them recently. One thing that I think should be specific and CLEAR are the terms flying around on the internet and in articles. Hope this helps:

1. BRACKISH WATER - a mix of fresh and saltwater and has varying salinity. Amano's DO NOT breed nor do they survive in brackish water. From the literature and "Carpenter" (a BC Aquaria member who may have recently achieved success breeding these shrimps - check out a WordPress blog link in his threads), the shrimps breed best is full saltwater with a salinity of between 30ppt and 35 ppt. You should have a hydrometer to do this. 

2. One thing that is not talked about in the literature is the pH swing and what pH the saltwater should be. I know that the female will release the larvae in freshwater, she will not touch saltwater. The larvae can then be transferred directly into saltwater without acclimatization. The tough part after this is rearing and feeding the larvae. They generally transform into shrimp within a month's time and must then be rapidly acclimated back to freshwater. 

It's kind of like salmon. This is very tricky and not easy to do in aquariums, but if you have the equipment or the tanks to do it in, transition from fresh to saltwater and vice versa should be quick and unceremonious. Imagine the larvae being swept by the stream and flowing into the ocean. Then imagine the newly transformed shrimps quickly swimming back upstream. The change in salinity and water parameters are almost instantaneous. Once back in freshwater though, the stable, regular freshwater parameters for them apply. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

